# Japan's Hybrid Train Hailed as the Future of Rail Travel



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Japan is a world leader in the development of hybrid cars and low-emission buses and plans are already well advanced to run a hybrid tram in Tokyo. 

More...


----------

